# Watery Discharge in Early Pregnancy



## Penelope Positive (Sep 12, 2005)

Hope you can help.

I have found a few small mentions of this but thought it worth asking again for others as well as myself.  I am 8 weeks 2 days and doing fine with few symptoms apart from a little quesyeness and some very annoying watery discharge.  Its definately not wee!, doesnt smell of anything and varies but happens every day.  Have taken to wearing a liner but as its watery it does tend to escape through the pad and end up wetting my knickers!

I have read others having this so am not overly worried but just keen to know if you can explain more about it and if and when it might stop?

Many thanks!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Everything sounds fine at the moment. Discharge varies throughout pregnancy, and it can be quite heavy early on,

All the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Penelope Positive (Sep 12, 2005)

Thank you very much for the reassurance EmilyCaitlin good to know its normal  

Pen
xxx


----------

